# dependency conflict: can't install mypaint and GIMP



## romanaOne (Nov 14, 2018)

Argh. Just one header file.

Is there some alternative, lightweight MS-Paint-like program besides mypaint?
xpaint is just too old-fashioned, pinta isn't in ports anymore....

I might try to learn to like the much heavier Krita instead of mypaint, but it seems really very strange. As far as I can tell, you have to muck about with layers just to have bucket fill work as expected. The gmic-qt interactive filter is good for cartoons, but rapidly turns into a game of color wack-a-mole if you are trying to colorize a very detailed image.

As far as I can tell, there is no alternative to GIMP for photo repairs: the GIMP's auto white balance voodoo is so good it even fixes pictures taken underwater.


```
> pkg install gimp

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 5 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        gimp: 2.10.6,2
        gimp-gutenprint: 5.2.14
        gimp-app: 2.10.6_1,1
        libmypaint: 1.3.0_1
        py27-gimp: 2.10.6_1

Number of packages to be installed: 5

The process will require 97 MiB more space.
18 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/3] Fetching gimp-gutenprint-5.2.14.txz: 100%   82 KiB  84.3kB/s    00:01   
[2/3] Fetching gimp-app-2.10.6_1,1.txz: 100%   18 MiB 735.9kB/s    00:25   
[3/3] Fetching py27-gimp-2.10.6_1.txz: 100%  162 KiB 166.2kB/s    00:01   
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
  - libmypaint-1.3.0_1 conflicts with mypaint-1.2.1_3 on /usr/local/include/libmypaint/mypaint-brush-settings-gen.h
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 6 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        mypaint-1.2.1_3

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        libmypaint: 1.3.0_1
        gimp-app: 2.10.6_1,1
        gimp-gutenprint: 5.2.14
        py27-gimp: 2.10.6_1
        gimp: 2.10.6,2

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 5

The process will require 58 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```


----------



## aragats (Nov 14, 2018)

As you can see the graphics/mypaint has no maintainer, but most likely you should be able to build it from ports (after deinstalling).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

Building either from ports isn't going to change the conflict.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 14, 2018)

There's graphics/GraphicsMagick and variants of graphics/ImageMagick7 as partial substitutes to Gimp. ImageMagick works from the command line, and it has an X11 frontend. I couldn't get the X11 front-end to crop or resize pictures as well as from the command-line.

Another one from the command line that can be used with PHP, but you might not be interested in, is graphics/gd.

Using the command line for image editing is difficult, but surprisingly effective. Unfortunately, Gimp can do in 5 minutes, what takes an hour, or more for the learning curve of each feature, for ImageMagick.


----------



## olli@ (Nov 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Building either from ports isn't going to change the conflict.


… unless you remove the conflicting header file from the pkg-plist of the mypaint port. Sure, that's a gross hack, but the header file is probably not needed anymore after the port has been built, so it should work.

PS: Disclaimer – That kind of things should only be done if you know exactly what you're doing.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

I actually suspect the file is exactly the same as graphics/libmypaint appears to be a completely stripped down (only one or two libraries left) version of graphics/mypaint.


----------



## b6s6d6 (Nov 14, 2018)

You can install KolourPaint (has a lot of dependencies though) which in my opinion is the most similar to MS-Paint you'll ever find in the open source world. This way you could keep GIMP


----------



## ekingston (Nov 14, 2018)

Is the source MyPaint still maintained? It looks like it hasn't had an update since 2016. http://mypaint.org/


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 14, 2018)

ekingston said:


> Is the source MyPaint still maintained? It looks like it hasn't had an update since 2016. http://mypaint.org/


Why would that matter? If the program works and does what you want from it then who cares if it doesn't get any updates?


----------



## ekingston (Nov 14, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Why would that matter? If the program works and does what you want from it then who cares if it doesn't get any updates?



It matters because I'm looking for a lightweight paint/drawing program for my FreeBSD laptop (I already have GIMP) but I would like to know that there is a chance that bugs will be fixed.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 14, 2018)

If you extract graphics/mypaint, and you make a diff of  /usr/local/include/libmypaint/mypaint-brush-settings-gen.h  and /usr/ports/graphics/mypaint/work/mypaint-1.2.1/brushlib/mypaint-brush-settings-gen.h you will see there is no output. Both files have the same size.
The gimp header is installed  from the dependency graphics/libmypaint. So I think it is really the same file.
(also the  same md5 hash).


----------



## sidetone (Nov 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I actually suspect the file is exactly the same as graphics/libmypaint appears to be a completely stripped down (only one or two libraries left) version of graphics/mypaint.





talsamon said:


> If you extract graphics/mypaint, and you make a diff of  /usr/local/include/libmypaint/mypaint-brush-settings-gen.h  and /usr/ports/graphics/mypaint/work/mypaint-1.2.1/brushlib/mypaint-brush-settings-gen.h you will see there is no output. Both files have the same size.
> The gimp header is installed  from the dependency graphics/libmypaint. So I think it is really the same file.
> (also the  same md5 hash).


I bet it is the same download source file, but one Makefile is likely to extract more and compile more.



olli@ said:


> … unless you remove the conflicting header file from the pkg-plist of the mypaint port. Sure, that's a gross hack, but the header file is probably not needed anymore after the port has been built, so it should work.
> 
> PS: Disclaimer – That kind of things should only be done if you know exactly what you're doing.


This will likely cause a conflict, with two compiles installing similar files into one place.

It's possible that for dependencies, mypaint can be used in place of libmypaint, but the compile would have to know where to look for it.

Ports that are prefixed with lib usually use the same distribution file, but the Makefile instructions compile stripped down versions or versions that require fewer port dependencies.


----------



## romanaOne (Nov 16, 2018)

b6s6d6 said:


> You can install KolourPaint (has a lot of dependencies though) which in my opinion is the most similar to MS-Paint you'll ever find in the open source world. This way you could keep GIMP



I've tried KolourPaint and it seems mostly adequate. Is there some way to configure keys to pan the image left and right? It really slows things down having to poke at scrollbars to slide the picture left and right.

For some reason, if I run it outside a KDE session, the pallette selection menu (Colors/"Use KDE's") is empty.


----------



## b6s6d6 (Nov 16, 2018)

romanaOne said:


> I've tried KolourPaint and it seems mostly adequate. Is there some way to configure keys to pan the image left and right? It really slows things down having to poke at scrollbars to slide the picture left and right.
> 
> For some reason, if I run it outside a KDE session, the pallette selection menu (Colors/"Use KDE's") is empty.


I run it under Openbox all the time and I don't have that problem. Maybe you haven't set up QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME correctly, though I'm not sure that's actually the cause.
Whereas about the panning issue I guess you should check out Settings -> Configure Shortcuts


----------



## romanaOne (Nov 16, 2018)

I did look in "Configure Shortcuts." Tried searching for pan, scroll, slide, left, right, translate, move but found nothing.


----------



## romanaOne (Nov 18, 2018)

I found an old Photoshop Elements 3 CD in my closet. I think it came with a scanner or a tablet.  Surprisingly, it runs pretty well in wine. Even the Wacom tablet works properly (pressure has an effect). Being so old, ver. 3 predates Adobe's half-arsed attempt to turn PE into iPhoto and feels quick and light. Still testing, but I can't find anything terribly wrong with it. Could replace mypaint as my lightweight image editor. I never imagined Photoshop running in wine could ever feel fast and light. As the Pokemon Fat Kid says, "Technology is awesome."
Problem solved. 
Err...at least until the next update of wine!


----------

